# Norwegian: Expressing Sympathy



## Grefsen

A Norwegian friend I knew for close to 10 years passed away recently and I would like to write something in Norwegian to his wife.  Unfortunately I never met the wife before in person, but did speak with her on the phone when I was in Oslo three months ago while my friend was too ill to receive any visitors.  Would the following be appropriate to use  in a sympathy card?

"Jeg vil gjerne få kondolere i anledning din manns bortgang. Jeg føler med deg i sorgen."

On a side note, I have never sent a sympathy card to anyone in Norway before and was wondering how common it is to do this.

På forhånd takk!


----------



## Marit

Yes, you can write that on the card.

I don't know if sympathy cards are common. When my grandparents died we recieved a lot of flowers from friends and neighbours, but I don't think we got any cards (except the cards that came with the flowers). But, even if it's common or not, a sympathy card would definitely be appreciated.


----------



## Grefsen

Marit said:


> Yes, you can write that on the card.
> 
> I don't know if sympathy cards are common. When my grandparents died we recieved a lot of flowers from friends and neighbours, but I don't think we got any cards (except the cards that came with the flowers). But, even if it's common or not, a sympathy card would definitely be appreciated.


"Tusen takk for din rask svar *Marit*.  Det var snilt av deg."  

I have another comment I would like to make, but I'm very new here and it might be considered to be "off topic" and get deleted just like one of my first posts was.    Would it be okay if I sent you a PM instead?

 På forhånd takk!


----------



## Lemminkäinen

Grefsen said:


> "Tusen takk for din ditt raske svar *Marit*.  Det var snilt av deg."



Just a small correction - 'svar' is neuter


----------



## Grefsen

Lemminkäinen said:


> Just a small correction - 'svar' is neuter



"Tusen takk" *Lemminkäinen*.  I really appreciate any help that I can receive with "norsk grammatikk."    I'd like to comment further about your correction, but I've already had one of my initial posts deleted for being "off topic."


----------



## Lemminkäinen

If you have a question or comment about it, just start a new thread


----------



## Grefsen

Lemminkäinen said:


> If you have a question or comment about it, just start a new thread



"Tusen takk!"    Other message boards that I frequent are much more strict about starting new threads.


----------



## Grefsen

Grefsen said:


> A Norwegian friend I knew for close to 10 years passed away recently and I would like to write something in Norwegian to his wife.  Unfortunately I never met the wife before in person, but did speak with her on the phone when I was in Oslo three months ago while my friend was too ill to receive any visitors.  Would the following be appropriate to use  in a sympathy card?
> 
> "Jeg vil gjerne få kondolere i anledning din manns bortgang. Jeg føler med deg i sorgen."


I just learned that the grandmother of a friend has passed away and was wondering if I could use bascially the same message, but replace *"din manns"* with *"din farmors?" 

*I would like to have the title of my message be "My Deepest Sympathy For Your Loss."  The translation I found for sympathy is *medfølelse.*  but I'm not sure which *norskord* to use for "loss" in this context.   Could I use the following for the title:

*Min **dypeste* *medfølelse for ditt **tap**.*


----------



## oskhen

Grefsen said:


> *Min **dypeste* *medfølelse for ditt **tap**.*


 
Looks very fine to me.


----------



## oskhen

Grefsen said:


> was wondering if I could use bascially the same message, but replace *"din manns"* with *"din farmors?" *


 
Absolutely


----------

